# Still scratching



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

SO i have had Grace on Eukanuba for the past four weeks, and i as washing her with dermex wash once a week also i am washing her bedding everyweek.

I am thinking its something in the dust?!
Do i need to make an appointment at the vet or does anyone have some home remadies.
Poor thing wont stop scractching.


































Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Have you tried some benedryl?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Is it something i can just get over the counter?
Only thing i have heard that is called benedry is cough syrup here in NZ LOL
I will give a few pharmacies a bell.

Also if it does work will it clear it up or just susbside the rash?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

maybe you can order some and have it shipped if they don't sell it in NZ??? Can you access this page OK? Benadryl

I can find the ingredients and list them if you can not and then you can ask your pharmacy for the equivalent maybe?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ok so i just phoned a few chemists, and they said its something is US and not NZ dammit, next step is to ring for substitute 

Yes thank you ames i can open that, wonder if i can import? I guess not

Umm the subsitute they gave me is Unisom (which is for sleep), im going to have a dog that sleeps 24/7 haha
http://www.onlinepharmacynz.com/product/377/Unisom_Sleep_Gels.html


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Eukanuba might be causing the problem.. Also she might have fleas have you treated her with flea preventative? Is she an outdoor dog? Or an indoor dog?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

It could be what do you sugest food wise?
Shes mainly outdoor but in a run atm since she has been on heat i havent got round to puting her back on her chain spot, so she isnt exposed to that much dirt at the moment.
I am fleaing them both tonight, but i cant find any signs of fleas on her anywhere. 
Its odd that it is only on her legs and underarms?

The only other thing i can think of is her tight breeding causing skin problems?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> Umm the subsitute they gave me is Unisom (which is for sleep), im going to have a dog that sleeps 24/7 haha
> Unisom Sleep Gels Online Pharmacy NZ


Don't give the dog that lol why would they tell you to give them that:hammer: I see they have claritin on that site you can give dog's claritin(Loratadine) it's an antihistamine just like benedryl but since you guys don't have it there that is another option.

Loratadine (Claratyne®) 10mg

Generally , this is five to 10 mg/kg of weight and is given once daily. A kg is about 2.2 lbs.

Call your vet to run it by them on the exact amount to give her but that is the recommended dosage for dogs based on body weight.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow they don't have Benadryl there? Humm, anyway like Sadie said it could be fleas, my Lucy is highly allergic to them and will tear herself up unless i give her comfortis (its the only thing that works) she is on eukanuba with no issue but we kinda rules out food allergies when the comfortis cleared her up. Man I really wish you could get some Benadryl or diphenhydrmine is the off brand. Can you get stuff from off line there? How big is your pup, did you say 40lb she should get about 1 and 1/2 25 mil its 1 mil per lb so...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Claratyne a generic of Claritin Online Pharmacy NZ

This is what you can use instead of benedryl ... call you vet just to double check the dosage but generally it comes in 10mg and you dose it like this for dogs

10 mg/kg of weight and is given once daily. A kg is about 2.2 lbs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> It could be what do you sugest food wise?
> Shes mainly outdoor but in a run atm since she has been on heat i havent got round to puting her back on her chain spot, so she isnt exposed to that much dirt at the moment.
> I am fleaing them both tonight, but i cant find any signs of fleas on her anywhere.
> Its odd that it is only on her legs and underarms?
> ...


Ok hun this is the deal AVA my inbred jeep bitch has a TON of problems with her skin I believe a lot of it has to do with how inbred she is .. The more inbred they are the weaker the immune system. She also has TERRIBLE flea bite dermatitis .. All it takes is one flea bite for a severe reaction dogs who are allergic to flea bites are actually allergic to their saliva and they will scratch and loose hair all over AVA was bald on her butt and tail when I got her she was eaten up badly. The dog does not need to be infested to have this type of reaction all it takes is ONE bite ... You need to get some good flea topical like advantix and also use capstar along side it. If she is allergic to flea's like my AVA your going to have to use this stuff every month to keep her from having any more reactions the only way to treat this is by keeping her flea free.

Flea Allergy Dermatitis or Bite Hypersensitivity in Dogs


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Apparently you can make meth out of them so they are not brought to NZ, stupid i know!

I have cronic hayfever and have loraclear pills Loratadine 10mg? you think i could just give her those.

Edit: Ok thanks everyone, i will flea her tonight and then if it doesn't help i will give her some Loratadine


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> Apparently you can make meth out of them so they are not brought to NZ, stupid i know!
> 
> I have cronic hayfever and have loraclear pills Loratadine 10mg? you think i could just give her those.
> 
> Edit: Ok thanks everyone, i will flea her tonight and then if it doesn't help i will give her some Loratadine


Ok good .... Make sure to continue to use the loratadine once a day for a few weeks after you treat her for the fleas she should start to clear up. But that is what it looks like to me and I have a dog who has it it's terribly.  Gotta stay on top of it because one bite will cause a crap load of problems. Loratadine will help with the itching and keep the swelling down.


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thinning hair and continued scratching make it seem like it could be a sign for sarcoptic mange


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Kayo45 said:


> Thinning hair and continued scratching make it seem like it could be a sign for sarcoptic mange


Oh no, I've never seen or had a dog with mange! What causes it? Wouldn't stage have it by now?

That second pic from the bottom is no fur as there was a big scab there from scratching, i bathed her and the scab wiped off


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Oh no, I've never seen or had a dog with mange! What causes it? Wouldn't stage have it by now?
> 
> That second pic from the bottom is no fur as there was a big scab there from scratching, i bathed her and the scab wiped off


Well it's caused by a type of mite. One mite causes demodectic mange and the other causes sarcoptic. Demodectic doesnt really cause scratching or nothing and isnt contagious but Sarcoptic is contagious to both dogs and humans. If she is scratching and its causing scabing and thinning hair it looks like I sign. You should probably take her to the vet and get their opinion to be on the safe side. It might just be a reaction to the feed you got her on too


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Umm the subsitute they gave me is Unisom (which is for sleep), im going to have a dog that sleeps 24/7 haha
> Unisom Sleep Gels Online Pharmacy NZ


HAHAHA

Check with your custom's and see if they will allow me to ship it and allow it through Customs or not. I have no problem doing that for you if your alternative knocks your puppy out or doesn't help with the itching... lol

In the US they make us sign our lives away and give proper documentation so they can track if we are Meth heads, or Meth makers, or whatever it is. Stupid Meth addicts screwing it up for the pups!! no good lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It doesn't look like mange. Mange starts with the loosing of hair not with sores. Mange also starts on the face usually, unless sarcoptic but no need to go that far I don't think its mange.

I agree with Sadie I have seen the. Fleas are common in Ca and I have seen dog have the same reaction over small amounts of fleas. 

Usually you can put preventative on the dog, give a flea bath first and not after so you don't wash away the preventive of course. Also flea the dogs living area.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

to me it looks like a standard allergy. Which of course could be an allergy to fleas. My Kaos has allergies, and thank goodness they are now winding down with the season changing. Thinning hair is common with allergies, and a dull coat. The red itchy bumps, all look like an allergy.

look for a shampoo that has chlorhexidine in it to sluff off dead skin, and also you may need to take her to the vet for antibiotics. a good course of keflex, she probably has a secondary skin infection from her hair follicles getting infected from itching and what not. One more thing, check her ears. She may also have an ear infection, or may get them-yeast from an allergy.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Is it possible for her to have fleas but not find and flea dirt or anything?

My partner things shes just crazy in the head and has a fettish with chewing but i don't think so



jayandlacy said:


> to me it looks like a standard allergy. Which of course could be an allergy to fleas. My Kaos has allergies, and thank goodness they are now winding down with the season changing. Thinning hair is common with allergies, and a dull coat. The red itchy bumps, all look like an allergy.


Thats the thing we are coming into summer and you guys are winter  I swear she had a yeast infection in her paws a few months back, but i cured it


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Shes really dark...it may be hard to see the fleas. and anything having to do with them. It will not hurt her to have a flea dip or whatever your going to use.

The spots on her really look like an allergy to something. How old is she? Most allergies don't show up until at least a year but usually even later. Kaos got his at a year old.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

jayandlacy said:


> Shes really dark...it may be hard to see the fleas. and anything having to do with them. It will not hurt her to have a flea dip or whatever your going to use.
> 
> The spots on her really look like an allergy to something. How old is she? Most allergies don't show up until at least a year but usually even later. Kaos got his at a year old.


She has been fine up to 8months then it started with chewing her feet. now at 11months it has got worse.



















This is the begining of it all

Man i love this site, so much info, thanks :woof:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

ames said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Check with your custom's and see if they will allow me to ship it and allow it through Customs or not. I have no problem doing that for you if your alternative knocks your puppy out or doesn't help with the itching... lol
> 
> In the US they make us sign our lives away and give proper documentation so they can track if we are Meth heads, or Meth makers, or whatever it is. Stupid Meth addicts screwing it up for the pups!! no good lol


If the Loratadine does not clear it i will get in contact with customs


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> She also has TERRIBLE flea bite dermatitis .. All it takes is one flea bite for a severe reaction dogs who are allergic to flea bites are actually allergic to their saliva and they will scratch and loose hair all over AVA was bald on her butt and tail when I got her she was eaten up badly. The dog does not need to be infested to have this type of reaction all it takes is ONE bite ... You need to get some good flea topical like advantix and also use capstar along side it. If she is allergic to flea's like my AVA your going to have to use this stuff every month to keep her from having any more reactions the only way to treat this is by keeping her flea free.
> 
> Flea Allergy Dermatitis or Bite Hypersensitivity in Dogs


hey sadie have you ever tried comfortis, it is pretty much a month long capstar works AMAZING we have had wonderful success with our flea allergy patients


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Man she started young too. My poor pups feet get swollen and red, hes belly, man parts chest and legs get those same bumps. I use benadryl when he's acting up bad...I cannot believe they dont have benadryl in nz!! 

Honestly, she could be allergic to grass!!! yes grass. My doggie didnt get his allergies until the begining of summer, and he is also allergic to grass, pollen and all that junk.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

FYI....unisom and benedryl are the same...the main ingredient is diphenhydramine. Its an antihystamine which causes drowsiness and is safe to use if you cant sleep which is why they made a sleeping pill out of it as well. Just check the strength because I believe its 50mg whereas regular benedryl is 25mg.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

DeeboLove said:


> FYI....unisom and benedryl are the same...the main ingredient is diphenhydramine. Its an antihystamine which causes drowsiness and is safe to use if you cant sleep which is why they made a sleeping pill out of it as well. Just check the strength because I believe its 50mg whereas regular benedryl is 25mg.


Yes but that dosage is much higher and it contains doxylamine succinate which is toxic in dogs. diphenhydramine is fine for dog's and that is what is in benedryl but that unisom also contains doxylamine succinate which can kill her dog.



Aireal said:


> hey sadie have you ever tried comfortis, it is pretty much a month long capstar works AMAZING we have had wonderful success with our flea allergy patients


No I haven't ariel I am going to talk to my vet about it .. Just looked it up and it looks like good stuff. Thanks for the info ....



MISSAPBT said:


> If the Loratadine does not clear it i will get in contact with customs


Loratandine is safe for dogs and will take care of the problem only needs to be given once a day because it's a 24 hour antihistamine. It will help with the itching and swelling while you are treating the fleas but she needs this to stop the itching from the allergic reaction she is having.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> It doesn't look like mange. Mange starts with the loosing of hair not with sores. Mange also starts on the face usually, unless sarcoptic but no need to go that far I don't think its mange.
> 
> I agree with Sadie I have seen the. Fleas are common in Ca and I have seen dog have the same reaction over small amounts of fleas.
> 
> Usually you can put preventative on the dog, give a flea bath first and not after so you don't wash away the preventive of course. Also flea the dogs living area.


Yes I agree that does not look like mange .. Mange will usually start around the eyes ear's and the face and it doesn't look like sarcoptic mange to me either. I truly believe this is a flea reaction ... And Holly is right your going to need to treat the living space you can use a permethrin spray to do that.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Loratandine is safe for dogs and will take care of the problem only needs to be given once a day because it's a 24 hour antihistamine. It will help with the itching and swelling while you are treating the fleas but she needs this to stop the itching from the allergic reaction she is having.


Ok so my dosage is 1 every 24hours. (funny story, last year i went for blood tests as i was so so sleepy all the time, thought it was low iron or glandular, test came back fine) a month ago i text mum saying i feel the same, had a talk to my mate that takes antihi for travel to make her drowsey, so i put two and two together, DO NOT TAKE 4 TABS A DAY FOR YOUR HAYFEVER) :hammer::hammer::hammer:

anyways so what dosage should i give her shes around 30lbs


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Im guessing she is around 30-35lbs


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yes but that dosage is much higher and it contains doxylamine succinate which is toxic in dogs. diphenhydramine is fine for dog's and that is what is in benedryl but that unisom also contains doxylamine succinate which can kill her dog.


You're right, I should have been more clear...theres two types, a tablet and a gel-tab, the tablet contains doxylamine and the gel tab contains diphenhydramine.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sadie said:


> How much does she weigh?


Opps @ 30 lbs she can take 1/2 a tablet cut the 10mg tab in half and give her that 1 time a day!! That's it


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Opps @ 30 lbs she can take 1/2 a tablet cut the 10mg tab in half and give her that 1 time a day!! That's it


Pray to god that is the problem, if it is its just saved me $120 bucks. Woooo :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Me too! I think between that and the flea preventative it should fix her up ... Keep her indoors too. And make sure you give her kisses from me LOL


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you.

Shes quite embarrasing atm, shes quite itchy and will jump on people roll over and make them scratch her chest, and gets the foot going instantly, i have to tell her to stop being rude and get off people.


----------

